
A Bridging Model for Parallel Computation (1990) [pdf] - ingve
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~knight/cs267/papers/BSP.pdf
======
tlb
It can be worth revisiting these older (1990s) ideas for large-scale
parallelism. They mostly died on the vine at the time, because most people
only had 2 or 4 cores to play with. If you could afford a CM-5, you might get
1000 cores (but shared among your whole institution.) Now it's possible to
play with a million GPU cores with a modest budget. The main constraint is
figuring out how to use them.

